# Bean bread



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried such a thing? I found this cookbook at a used homeschool booksale for 50 cents.

Here's the basic recipe & you can make a variety of different things from it.

*4 eggs
1tsp baking soda
1/4tsp salt
2-3 cups of cooked in plain water, drained, white, navy beans
Blend first three ingredients in a blender (not a mixer) on high, add beans 1/2 cup at a time until the mixture is the consistency of cake batter.

Divide batter into two pint-sized, microwave safe containers (no need to grease or flour containers). Containers should be about 3/4 full. Microwave on high 7-10 minutes. When finished, the batter will have risen about twice its original volume & should be springy to the touch. Dump bread onto rack immediately & let cool.*

I've gotta try this, from a prepping standpoint, being able to make bread out of beans could be a major asset. It's dairy free, gluten free, & has no sugar. Secondly, (some of y'all need to sit down for this)she bakes her bread in the microwave (she gives oven directions for most recipes too).


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Has anyone ever tried such a thing? I found this cookbook at a used homeschool booksale for 50 cents.
> 
> Here's the basic recipe & you can make a variety of different things from it.
> 
> ...


please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never tried it, but I know that a Bean Flour or Bean Powder can be purchased from "Bobs Red Mill". It does sound interesting, I wonder what kind of Bread would turn out?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

With the way our weather is shaping up I may just have to try making it this week. I'll have to go get some white navy beans though. We only grow pints and kidneys.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> I've never tried it, but I know that a Bean Flour or Bean Powder can be purchased from "Bobs Red Mill". It does sound interesting, I wonder what kind of Bread would turn out?


The book says not to use any of that but to use real beans cooked in plain water. She uses dry beans.

I'm going to the grocery today to pick up some navy beans & some raisins to make this banana nut muffin recipe as well. I wanna go this morning so I can make the stuff today but dang it's cold out there.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have baked bread using garbanzo bean flour. It had a different taste but I ate it and was happy with it
I know not the same things as you are talking about tsrwivey but I assume many might be concerned about taste. I think it would be fine.
With a blender you can add almost anything to make bread(I have)


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Do the directions say how cooked the beans supposed to be? Just fork tender or squish with a spoon tender? We have the dried beans and the ones I pressure can.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I made the basic bread recipe & it's okay to eat just plain but it was really pretty good with butter & honey on it. 

I cooked the beans from dried by doing a 30 minute hot water soak & then simmered until splitting & tender. Aside from the cook time for the beans, it took less than 15 minutes start to finish & I only dirtied up the blender & the baking pan. The baking pan was very easy to clean up & I included it in the picture. This recipe will definitely be a keeper & I'll be trying the banana bread soon!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's the bread sliced up.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

How's the flavor? Does it taste "beanie"? My daughter wants to know....


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You can't taste the beans but it's pretty bland. That's just the basic recipe though. I bet it'd be pretty good with some garlic & herbs added. I think it's a keeper & definitely worth playing around with. It's quick, easy, doesn't make a big mess, & cheap & my crew could use some more fiber in their lives. ��

Hubby got home a tasted it, he said it definitely has potential.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll have to give it a try then. Thanks.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder how it would taste with Mesquite Beans for the flour.

*Rancher*


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

azrancher said:


> I wonder how it would taste with Mesquite Beans for the flour.
> 
> *Rancher*


I've never had it so try it & let us know how it works out!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Does the bread make you gassy? I have enough problems with that without extra help.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> Does the bread make you gassy? I have enough problems with that without extra help.


No but I eat beans regularly.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> Does the bread make you gassy? I have enough problems with that without extra help.


No but I eat beans regularly. If you don't, it might cause some gas until your body adjusts.


----------

